# norateen anabolic xtreme



## Scottevans820 (Apr 15, 2009)

Just seen new advert on active channel, not for under 20's & comes with a world first alumimium tub..... Great selling point to justify £69.99 :  Any reviews on these?


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

I've known a couple of people use it and it was total gash .....


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Norateen products are over hyped expensive shyte as is most of LA Muscle products


----------



## JayJo (Oct 19, 2009)

Overpriced IMO. You can get better products for less money! e.g. HCGenerate, Bridge, Triazole, Phytoserms,...


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

JayJo said:


> Overpriced IMO. You can get better products for less money! e.g. HCGenerate, Bridge, Triazole, Phytoserms,...


agreed, for considerably cheaper you can get

Bridge

Triazole

Testforce2

HCGenerate

Act Xtreme

and these have proven ingredients and 100-1000s of reviews


----------

